# fun with great stuff spray foam..



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had a ball with the Great Stuff spray foam, I have intestines, brains, heart and 'extra' gory stuff from one can.
also got some on my arm and fingers, of which I bumped my leg and now it has sticky on it...arrrggghhh! After I painted them and they dried, they look great. (keep forgetting to take pictures dammit)
It was interesting when I went to Home depot to pick up some flat wood ( crosses) and foam 5'x12" to make tombstones and spraypaint in red, orange and black. The old dude stated that I had an unusual assortment of things, wanted to know what I was working on. I said I needed to create some more tombstones for the graveyard...and add some pumpkins.....
He just looked at me...
LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

If they don't want to know they shouldn't ask lol!


----------

